# Percentage of Republicans who believe in evolution is shrinking



## Chris (Dec 31, 2013)

Less than five years ago, 54 percent of Republicans and nearly two-thirds of Democrats said the human species evolved over time. Today, however, the share of Republicans adhering to modern theories of human evolution has dropped significantly  to 43 percent  while the number of Democrats has climbed to 67 percent, though within the sampling error range, according to a Pew Research Center study of the publics views of human evolution, released Monday.

Percentage of Republicans who believe in evolution is shrinking - CSMonitor.com


----------



## Spiderman (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm sure there are a lot of religious wackos who don't believe in evolution that vote democrat as well.


----------



## The T (Dec 31, 2013)

What? You mean there is a God? Who knew?

 WHY is this here and NOT in the Religion Forum Chrissy?


----------



## Chris (Dec 31, 2013)

Democrats believe in science.

Republicans believe in mythology.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 31, 2013)

repubs are getting ready for Armageddon.


----------



## Samson (Dec 31, 2013)

Chris said:


> Democrats believe in science.
> 
> Republicans believe in mythology.



Thanks, Chris, for those deep thoughts.......

Any more Wisconsin political races you'd like to fail to predict?


----------



## Chris (Dec 31, 2013)

Science flies you to the moon.

Religion flies you into buildings.


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm cool with it. Always was.


----------



## The T (Dec 31, 2013)

Chris said:


> Science flies you to the moon.
> 
> Religion flies you into buildings.


How cheap. Think religious people don't believe in science? Really?
 YOU really are stupid.


----------



## Intense (Dec 31, 2013)

Chris said:


> Science flies you to the moon.
> 
> Religion flies you into buildings.



So Scientists are not allowed to believe in God? Who knew? Thanks for the heads up Chris.  Happy New Year and God Bless.


----------



## Samson (Dec 31, 2013)

Chris said:


> Science flies you to the moon.
> 
> Religion flies you into buildings.



Nothing like quoting from t-shirts to build disscussion board cred.






Have a Nice Day


----------



## Intense (Dec 31, 2013)

The T said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Science flies you to the moon.
> ...




Happy New Year Tom, and God Bless You, too.


----------



## Chris (Dec 31, 2013)

A Republican congressman who sits on the science committee of the House of Representatives has dismissed evolution, the Big Bang theory and embryology as "lies straight from the pit of hell".

Paul Broun, who is running for re-election as Georgia representative this November unopposed by Democrats, made the comments during a speech at a baptist church last month. A videoclip of the event was posted on YouTube on Friday.

In the clip, Broun, who is a doctor, says that "as a scientist" he has found data that shows the earth is no older than 9,000 years and was created in six days. 

Republican congressman Paul Broun dismisses evolution and other theories | World news | theguardian.com


----------



## Samson (Dec 31, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> I'm cool with it. Always was.



Cool with what?

Choose one or the other, Damnit!!!


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 31, 2013)

Sorry. Evolution. Of the us'ns.


----------



## Samson (Dec 31, 2013)

Chris said:


> A Republican congressman who sits on the science committee of the House of Representatives has dismissed evolution, the Big Bang theory and embryology as "lies straight from the pit of hell".
> 
> Paul Broun, who is running for re-election as Georgia representative this November *unopposed by Democrats*, made the comments during a speech at a baptist church last month. A videoclip of the event was posted on YouTube on Friday.
> 
> ...



Interesting that every fucking Dem in the district is too chicken-shit to oppose the guy.


----------



## Spiderman (Dec 31, 2013)

Chris said:


> Democrats believe in science.
> 
> Republicans believe in mythology.



Hey maybe you need a broader brush.


----------



## Chris (Dec 31, 2013)

A  new study by the Pew Research Center finds that the GOP is alienating scientists to a startling degree.

Only six percent of America's scientists identify themselves as Republicans; fifty-five percent call themselves Democrats. 

Only Six Percent Of Scientists Are Republicans: Pew Poll

Why?

Because science involves facts.


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 31, 2013)

Chris said:


> A  new study by the Pew Research Center finds that the GOP is alienating scientists to a startling degree.
> 
> Only six percent of America's scientists identify themselves as Republicans; fifty-five percent call themselves Democrats.
> 
> ...



As in, the science and facts of hydraulic fracturing? Why do Liberals draw the line here?


----------



## squinch (Dec 31, 2013)

Conversely the percentage of evolved people who believe in republicans is also shrinking.


----------



## Political Junky (Dec 31, 2013)

Chris said:


> A Republican congressman who sits on the science committee of the House of Representatives has dismissed evolution, the Big Bang theory and embryology as "lies straight from the pit of hell".
> 
> Paul Broun, who is running for re-election as Georgia representative this November unopposed by Democrats, made the comments during a speech at a baptist church last month. A videoclip of the event was posted on YouTube on Friday.
> 
> ...


The world is laughing at this fool Anyone know which university gave him a degree?


----------



## Avorysuds (Dec 31, 2013)

Percentage of Democrats that believe in global warming is shrinking as well.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm religious AND I believe in evolution.

I have never once flown a jet into a building.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Jan 1, 2014)

Avorysuds said:


> Percentage of Democrats that believe in global warming is shrinking as well.



Maybe they fell into the ocean due to lack of standing room?


----------



## zeke (Jan 1, 2014)

Political Junky said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > A Republican congressman who sits on the science committee of the House of Representatives has dismissed evolution, the Big Bang theory and embryology as "lies straight from the pit of hell".
> ...




No, that is not correct. There are a lot of Repubs (many on here) that heard what this man had to say and believed him. 

The world ain't laughing at this dude. Unfortunately.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 1, 2014)

Science and religion are both articles of faith.  Neither comes close to giving you all the answers.  In fact, Godel's Incompleteness Theorem proves roughly half of all questions in the universal cannot be discerned by mathematics (i.e. science).

Gödel's incompleteness theorems - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


We have obviously derived many discoveries from science.  That is good.  But your blind faith in science is naive and just as foolish as blind faith in religion.  It truly shows how limited and close minded your thinking truly is.


----------



## rdean (Jan 1, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Science and religion are both articles of faith.  Neither comes close to giving you all the answers.  In fact, Godel's Incompleteness Theorem proves roughly half of all questions in the universal cannot be discerned by mathematics (i.e. science).
> 
> Gödel's incompleteness theorems - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...



When you say science doesn't give you ALL the answers, it makes you look ignorant beyond belief.  And stating that science is a "faith" only bolsters that view.  

Science doesn't actually give you any complete answers, it's a journey towards better understanding of the physical world around you leaving out the mystical and the occult while giving you methods and guidelines for studying that world.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 1, 2014)

rdean said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Science and religion are both articles of faith.  Neither comes close to giving you all the answers.  In fact, Godel's Incompleteness Theorem proves roughly half of all questions in the universal cannot be discerned by mathematics (i.e. science).
> ...



Both are valid in that both provide the opportunity to give answers.  Both are also limited in what they can answer.  To flagrantly dismiss one or the other shows an incredible degree of close-mindedness.

So based on the bolded statement above you are saying science gives all the answers?  How quaint.


----------



## Intense (Jan 1, 2014)

Chris said:


> A Republican congressman who sits on the science committee of the House of Representatives has dismissed evolution, the Big Bang theory and embryology as "lies straight from the pit of hell".
> 
> Paul Broun, who is running for re-election as Georgia representative this November unopposed by Democrats, made the comments during a speech at a baptist church last month. A videoclip of the event was posted on YouTube on Friday.
> 
> ...



How long was the first Day, Chris? 
Some Species evolve, some don't, you get that, right?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 1, 2014)

Intense said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > A Republican congressman who sits on the science committee of the House of Representatives has dismissed evolution, the Big Bang theory and embryology as "lies straight from the pit of hell".
> ...




Idiots come from all backgrounds.  One guy is an idiot.  To project that to an entire group of people is the definition of prejudice.  

Do you really care this one guy is an idiot?  Can you project his point of view onto an entire group of people?  Is that reasonable?


----------



## rdean (Jan 1, 2014)

Political Junky said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > A Republican congressman who sits on the science committee of the House of Representatives has dismissed evolution, the Big Bang theory and embryology as "lies straight from the pit of hell".
> ...



Lehigh University Department of Biological Sciences

Professor Michael J. Behe, Ph.D. teaches Biochemistry at Lehigh University.  He is the father of "Mystical/evolution" bullshit.  I wonders if his views hurts the university he works at?  Perhaps keeping people from donating or something?  He does put up a discalimer on his University Profile.

Official Disclaimer

My ideas about irreducible complexity and intelligent design are entirely my own. They certainly are not in any sense endorsed by either Lehigh University in general or the Department of Biological Sciences in particular. In fact, *most of my colleagues in the Department strongly disagree with them.*


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 1, 2014)

rdean...I answered your question in detail.  Man up and answer mine.  That is how you have a discussion.  Running away is what little kids do.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jan 1, 2014)

Chris said:


> Less than five years ago, 54 percent of Republicans and nearly two-thirds of Democrats said the human species evolved over time. Today, however, the share of Republicans adhering to modern theories of human evolution has dropped significantly  to 43 percent  while the number of Democrats has climbed to 67 percent, though within the sampling error range, according to a Pew Research Center study of the publics views of human evolution, released Monday.
> 
> Percentage of Republicans who believe in evolution is shrinking - CSMonitor.com



Should never confuse what politicians say in public with truth. By their very nature, politicians lie if doing so wins them more votes than telling the truth. So when Republicans say evolution isn't true they're simply lying to appeal to the ignorant gits who make up the majority of the Republican party.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jan 1, 2014)

Chris said:


> Less than five years ago, 54 percent of Republicans and nearly two-thirds of Democrats said the human species evolved over time. Today, however, the share of Republicans adhering to modern theories of human evolution has dropped significantly  to 43 percent  while the number of Democrats has climbed to 67 percent, though within the sampling error range, according to a Pew Research Center study of the publics views of human evolution, released Monday.
> 
> Percentage of Republicans who believe in evolution is shrinking - CSMonitor.com



That is certainly one way of reading that, another is that more people are lying to pollsters.


----------



## rdean (Jan 3, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> rdean...I answered your question in detail.  Man up and answer mine.  That is how you have a discussion.  Running away is what little kids do.



*So based on the bolded statement above you are saying science gives all the answers? How quaint.*

Was that your question?  If you ask a question and end it with a statement, you answered it yourself.   Fucking moron.  What's wrong with you?

There, that's a question.


----------



## rdean (Jan 3, 2014)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Less than five years ago, 54 percent of Republicans and nearly two-thirds of Democrats said the human species evolved over time. Today, however, the share of Republicans adhering to modern theories of human evolution has dropped significantly  to 43 percent  while the number of Democrats has climbed to 67 percent, though within the sampling error range, according to a Pew Research Center study of the publics views of human evolution, released Monday.
> ...



So Republicans are lying because they want the world to think they are ignorant rubes?  Even for you that makes no sense.


----------



## chikenwing (Jan 3, 2014)

Chris said:


> Democrats believe in science.
> 
> Republicans believe in mythology.



well then you must be a repub,because you repeat myths and wives tales.

What an ignorant thing to post,you think there are no faith bases Democrats? or no republican scientists?


----------

